# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Адхивас

## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы
эпиграф:
                            «Война- войной, а обед по расписанию!»

Как уже неоднократно упоминал в своих роликах и заметках Вишнурата прабху, несмотря на карантин и закрытие для посещения Храма на Куусинена, служение Божествам продолжается. 
И как один из видов служения Божествам мы будем проводить церемонию Адхивас перед Рама-навами, Днем явления Господа Рамачандры вечером 1-го апреля после Гаура-арати. Будет организована трансляция и вы все сможете увидеть эту церемонию, когда Божествам предлагаются различные благоприятные предметы под декламацию благоприятых мантр.
В связи с этим у нас к вам, вайшнавам московской общины есть большая просьба. Самыми ресурсозатратными пуктами в списке ингредиентов на адхивас являются золото и серебро. Если у вас есть НОВЫЕ изделия из золота и серебра, мы просим вас предложить их Божествам, после чего мы их ВЕРНЕМ вам (по желанию).

Пожалуйста свяжитесь с ответсвенным за эту церемонию Махабхарата дасом (+79037164718, Вотсап, вайбер. mahabharata108@mail,ru)

----------

